# Electric fence charger how many joules



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

We'll be adding electric fence to around 6 acres this summer and I cant figure out how big of a zap I need. Ive been looking at the parmaks. The 5 seems in the middle at -6.3+ joules but do I need that much would the 8 with 4.9 be enough or go big and get the rangemaster with 12? Right now we just have the goats to keep in but may get some calfs to raise up would also be great if it could make the neighbors bison not want to take out the fence but Im doubtful thats possible lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I LOVE the 12! That’s what I have. It has a good bite to it and even if it were to go down it leaves a impression and they won’t go near the fence. I do not have it on when I am kidding though because I worry about wobbly legged kids touching it and not being able to get away. I don’t think it would kill them but no point in being mean. 
I also put it on the outside and it has kept stay dogs out. I put a wire on the top because I had a bull smashing my fence down to get in and eat hay and after he got nailed once he hasn’t been back. I know for a fact it hurts but hurt enough to cause issues? No. When kids are a few weeks old I turn it back on and they have been nailed and just fine. 
I do know it is expensive but IMO totally worth it!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm I may have to spring for the 12 then worth the cost if the goats wont be testing it all the time. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

12 is a good number.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

10 to 12


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

With fencing if I’ve learned anything it’s do it right the first time and save the money and frustration of having to reinvest more money and just as much time allllll over redoing what you thought would suffice. Good fencing makes me warm and fuzzy. Insufficient is just a source of stress, anger and grump. I would go 12.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> We'll be adding electric fence to around 6 acres this summer and I cant figure out how big of a zap I need. Ive been looking at the parmaks. The 5 seems in the middle at -6.3+ joules but do I need that much would the 8 with 4.9 be enough or go big and get the rangemaster with 12? Right now we just have the goats to keep in but may get some calfs to raise up would also be great if it could make the neighbors bison not want to take out the fence but Im doubtful thats possible lol


If later on you are going to add cows get the twelve. Our goats and pigs don't test the fence after a bite ot two. So even if it fails for some reason they still think it is on and are very cautious. The pigs were in one strand in the woods and never went out. Even when he was havin ground issues and it was off and on. The boys are funny... they know it is on and when we go to feed they will stretch those necks for the treat paul takes them. But once the nettin is pulled apart they know it is off and will be all up on him wantin that food. but close it again and they are nope goats stretchin their neck.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

This is a case of where over building is a very good thing. Even if you don't get calves or other critters if you want to expand your fence line you can without having to upgrade then. You'll always be better off with too much rather than too little when fencing.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone looks like Ill be buying the rangemaster! We wont ever be expanding as thats pretty much the whole field but if more is better we'll go with the more.


----------

